# Ork "Genestealer Kult"



## Alariccantonain

As the oldest players remember have seen in the Rogue Trader Ork supplement called "freebooterz" (pages 32 to 34), Orks could be infected by Genestealers. 
So my ork army too.

I present to you my first Orks hybrids: the Megazybrids.
They're from a french manufacturer : Ilyad Games, which was closed some years ago. They're cast in resin.


























Now, I'm painting 60 smaller Ork Hybrids, from the same manufacturer, and a Magork (a Ork Hybrid Psyker with Tyranid powers). I will send pictures later.
http://www.zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=gals&idx=63&from=0


----------



## Ste

your modelling cceases to amaze me  also these are very cool mini's although the guy lying on his back spewing god knows what out of his...hole is quite funny =] but other than that one they look sick!


----------



## Marneus Calgar

They look really cool! Shame they went out of business, I want some


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

they look so cool!!!!


----------



## bigRED-liberator

Now you need some mid transformation hybrids!- like an ork nob implanted with 'nid dna and starts growing some extra choppy limbs.


----------



## Alariccantonain

Marneus Calgar said:


> They look really cool! Shame they went out of business, I want some


Hey, you can buy them in store. Just an example (serious, it's where I took them, look the prices!):
http://www.ludikbazar.com/index.php?cPath=460_4271_4078_4087

Many thanks for your comments.


----------



## Alariccantonain

For the Ork "Genestealer Kult" : sixty Zybrids.


----------



## alunno181e

are those made by metal? thanks


----------



## khorneflake

he already said theyre made of resin


----------



## Alariccantonain

alunno181e said:


> are those made by metal? thanks


They are cast in resin. From Ilyad Games.
Just for information, you can find them here:
http://www.ludikbazar.com/index.php?cPath=460_4271_4078_4087


----------



## The Wraithlord

Those are not only cool looking but the paint on them and the Warboss beside them is top notch!


----------



## Alariccantonain

One personnality in the Kult : Magork, an hybrid ork with tyranid psychic powers.


----------



## DeathKlokk

Ah, cool! I was wondering if you'd use the actual Hybrid model from RT days. I like these a LOT! +Rep Galore!


----------



## cafel

God these look great. You're paint scheme pulled off a very nice cross between tyranid and ork that I hadn't been expecting.


----------



## Alariccantonain

A gallery which shows the fight between a ork genestealer kult and a human genestealer sect, a game I played yesterday:
http://www.zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=gals&idx=167


----------



## Alariccantonain

Genestealorks.


----------



## PowerEncarnate

i always liked the ork genestealer cult idea nice job bringing them back


----------



## NerdyOgre254

...
because orks need to be made more scary.

+rep.


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Awesome army mate! I really dig those resin models. Your orky genestealers look great as well. You can really paint. For orkified genestealers, they're quite pretty (a phrase I'm sure is a more hell-worthy trespasse than taking the Lord's name in vain..or close to it). Excellent job all around!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Veritax

SICK SICK SICK love them gotta see more of those !!!


----------



## Damned Fist

Very different..., and I *really* like different! Well done. :victory:


----------



## Falcon04

My only critique is that they aren't dirty enough. It looks like they all stepped out of the shower. Something this scary should be covered in grime and filth.

Really kick ass, regardless.


----------



## Alariccantonain

The Zybrid Big Boss of the Kult Genestealork : BugEye the Tyranid Breaker.
















A french joke : I don't know if it could be translate with humour in english...
- Magork, you'll be my right arm. ("Bras droit" = second commander)
- OK Boss, which one?


----------



## Jason

By far one of the strangest visuals ive ever seen in my entire 16 years of life. Keep up the good work though! 

Jason


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black

This is amazing. +rep for crazy models and great painting. Man those things look killy.


----------



## jordan_darko

Wow just wow ! I love unique armies and this is certainly one of the best, well done sir, c'est beau !


----------



## Alariccantonain

The Orks of the Kult Genestealork. 
They are NOT Hybrids, but Tyranid' Hunterz. This Kult is not under the power of the Nids, because Magork the Magus Ork listens the Gork & Mork voices and used the Megavokalizor Psy, a fantastic ork technology, to brake the domination of the Hive. Now they hate bug invaders !


----------



## primeministersinsiter

Dude, these models are out of this world. hopefully far far out.


----------



## Initiate

Je suis d'accord avec tout le monde. C'est du travail genial! J'adore le bleu sur les premieres hybrides. Tu dois nous montrer comment tu l'as fait. 

Oh, et en anglais, bras droit c'est 'right hand man'. 

C'est magnifique. +Rep


----------



## odinsgrandson

Alariccantonain said:


> As the oldest players remember have seen in the Rogue Trader Ork supplement called "freebooterz" (pages 32 to 34), Orks could be infected by Genestealers.
> [/url]


Actually, one of the first White Dwarf's that I got had the Ork-Genestealer Hybrid conversions in it (along with explanations as to how to do them). So, Ork-Genestealer hybrids were the first conversions I ever did.

Thanks for bringing that up, it was awesome when I was eleven, and it is still awesome now.

Also, your painting is top notch, and the minis are awesome. Good work.


----------



## Djinn24

Very nice work +rep!


----------



## Liber Heresius

........ Speechless, just speechless. These models are AMAZING and are coupled with some very nice paint work. This is certainly a very unique Ork army!


----------



## AM.

Incredible. One of the most original armies I've seen in years.


----------



## Alariccantonain

[A little bonus. Built yesterday at the evening, painted this morning.]

Morulk the Dekapitator. 
A Big Boss, a Tyranid hunter, a true Hive' killer. 
And his squig : Kiki. An affectuous and sweet little pet.


----------



## Infael

Truly awe-inspiring, well done


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

Holy crap. Puts me to shame.


----------



## Alariccantonain

Some new kultists :

Second generation Zybrids Runtherdz:









Infected but not mutated Runtherdz


----------



## Alariccantonain

A new warmachine in the Kult Genestealork : *Da Zybrid Stompa*


----------



## Alariccantonain

Some details:


----------



## Alariccantonain

Some mission markers :

A Kult Genestealork' advertiser :









A Katachan Devil Attraktor (for food, or have a controled beast):


----------



## Da Joka

this is some of the best work i've see.

keep it up!


----------



## unxpekted22

pretty intense


----------



## Jaxx23

+rep for sure my friend


----------



## Chocobuncle

C'est beau meilleur Ork je modele jamais a vu

+Reputation

Je parle un petit francais par la facon

Vous jamais voudriez les vendre? Ils sont magnifiques


----------



## Alariccantonain

Chocobuncle said:


> Vous jamais voudriez les vendre?


Thank you for the comments.
Sell them ? Oh no ! Love them too...:biggrin:


----------



## Chocobuncle

D: Aww good choice though dude they are excellent figures


----------



## Graf Spee

i'm quite speechless. by far the coolest i've seen on this site.. +rep


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

*stunned* This is... yeah. Amazing.


----------



## Munky

I dunno how i missed this thread until now, but im loving it and the zybrid stompa is genius. i love all the lens' on its head like spiders eyes fantastic. +rep


----------



## Peakey95

Very different, but pretty cool!


----------



## Alariccantonain

A cross-over : Tyranik Wars Nobz.


----------



## shaantitus

Seriously nice models. Well done.
well modeled and painted.

Rep


----------



## Otep

you squished my hopes and dreams.... nw i must rebuild them with orky niddy goodness O_O

i always wanted a genestealer cult army.... i didnt know about orks being converted... amazing idea... perhaps i could sneaka few in there for sheer amazement


----------



## lord_scar

Wow, they're great. Awesome job.


----------



## Alariccantonain

Better pictures, with details :


----------



## Alariccantonain

*The UltraNobz Battlewagon.*

The Kult Genestealork take the way of Death Skullz' kultur.


----------



## Varakir

It's beautiful, i love it :grin:

The paint damage looks amazing, and a definite +rep for the patience to put all those holes in it.


----------



## wombat_tree

They look really good and i like the idea of using Ork hair as flames! . Just imagine the stats of a Genestealer-ork hybrid, its like an ork but stonger, with more attacks, faster attacks and coordination! :shok: Holy shit thats scary!  +rep


----------



## Alariccantonain

Details :


----------



## Alariccantonain

WIP : Buggies with Skorchas. From kopters.
I will paint them soon.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Those are some very killy buggies. And those ultra nobz are very cool as well. +rep.


----------



## Fumble Tumble

THEY ARE.... AWESOME!!!!!

one problem..... though, they seem to be losing all the niddy bits on them, likes the carapaces and stuff

BUT THEY ARE STILL AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## dirty-dog-

loving these guys, and the buggies are awsome


----------



## Alariccantonain

Fumble Tumble said:


> one problem..... though, they seem to be losing all the niddy bits on them, likes the carapaces and stuff


Yes, hmmm, sure, they don't seem to go in the way of the Genestealork Kult, because, hmmm, there's dissensions between some of its members. Some of them, seeing the Ultranobz, took the way of Death Skullz Kultur, and others became Goffs with external influences.

Three other Buggies with Skorchas:


----------



## krilix1

those are awsome! do you use special rules for them or do they count as regular orks?


----------



## Alariccantonain

*My ork army*. Genestealorks + Goffs.


----------



## Varakir

Alariccantonain said:


> *My ork army*. Genestealorks + Goffs.


Spectacular  I'd love to see this lot together in the flesh, that's a fantastic army.


----------



## Alariccantonain

*Lots of pictures *of this Ork army, fighting my Imperial Guard, here:

http://zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=gals&idx=221

Enjoy !


----------



## Alariccantonain

Three painted Buggies with Skorchas:


----------



## Alariccantonain

Some new WIP : *Bolokh the Beast*.

A Big Boss Hybrid of the Genestealork Kult, on a mutant and squigoïd creature (EPIC tyranid Dominatrix).
_Count as a Big Boss on Moto with Attack Squig. _


----------



## DestroyerHive

Nice, I like those! I love the Stompa on the top right of the way above picture, +rep (not that you need it much).


----------



## dirty-dog-

i liked your idea with the scorchas so much i decided to make my own deff copta buggies, and i would have to say, they look awsome.


----------



## Alariccantonain

I got a shock, seeing the "Greenstealers" of Curis, on NinjaBread blog. 
http://www.ninjabread.co.uk/labels/Greenstealerz.html
They're fantastic ! I love these modifications.

So I changed the heads of my Zybrids Runtherdz.


----------



## Alariccantonain

Three other *Zybrids Runtherdz *with their new head.










And *Bolokh the Beast*, Zybrid Boss on his Squigonid creature, finally painted.










More pictures on my gallery :
http://zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=im&gal=63&idx=11831&from=1


----------



## Alariccantonain

More pictures of Starbuks' WIP on my gallery.

http://zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=im&gal=63&idx=11976&from=0
http://zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=im&idx=11975&from=1&gal=63
http://zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=im&idx=11974&from=2&gal=63
http://zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=im&gal=63&idx=11973&from=3
http://zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=im&idx=11972&from=4&gal=63


----------



## Alariccantonain

A tutorial about my painting methods (in FR):
http://zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=article&idx=48&full


----------



## Damned Fist

I haven't checked this one out in a while. Glad I did, though..., there are some fantastic updates that have been added. Excellent work!:victory:


----------



## Alariccantonain

*Starbuk* is painted.:biggrin:










_More pictures here :_
http://zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=im&gal=63&idx=12052&from=2
http://zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=im&idx=12053&from=1&gal=63
http://zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=im&idx=12054&from=0&gal=63


----------



## TheVanTango

I am simply blown away, spectacular painting and models mate. How do you go about the modelling process for things like the buggies/kopter, do you sketch them up first?, is it mostly spares from other models? How much Green stuff do you use (if any)? and great tutorial for the orks, but how do you paint that blue on the tyranid parts?


----------



## Alariccantonain

TheVanTango said:


> How do you go about the modelling process for things like the buggies/kopter, do you sketch them up first?


Oh no, no sketch, only instinkt, like Orks think. :mrgreen:



> is it mostly spares from other models?


I used bitz and pieces of other models, that friends gave to me.



> How much Green stuff do you use (if any)?


No stuff, I'm a very-very-very bad sculptor. 



> and great tutorial for the orks, but how do you paint that blue on the tyranid parts?


Thank you ! For the tyranid part, well, I have some magic glazes.
On black undercoat, a brush of Fenris grey, a brush of Space wolf grey and a brush of skull white. When dry, an application of old Citadel Blue Glaze for chitin, and purple glaze for tyranid skin. And a brown juice finally.


----------



## TheVanTango

Thanks for the quick reply, if you didn't use green stuff, how did you graft the heads onto those orks above?

I'm attempting to recreate some of your buggies btw, got the black reach boxset only for the marines...but now with all those orks and loadsa spare 'nids, i'm contemplating doing some 'Orknids' myself!


----------



## Alariccantonain

TheVanTango said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, if you didn't use green stuff, how did you graft the heads onto those orks above?


With the top of a genestealer's head, and the jaws of an ork one. I only used a cutter blade and some plastic glue.


----------



## humakt

I love the vehical. Its brilliant. I've just started an orky/nid hybrid army, but I dont think my paint jiobs are going to look anywhere near as good as yours.


----------



## Alariccantonain

The third and last Thirty-Boyz Skad. *Tyranid Hunterz*


----------



## BiOHaTe

Least that bug Ork model isn't spewing white goo out of its tail/arse/fleshy tube.
*shivers* I respect you man.


----------



## Inquistor oculohell

Haha i love the model second picture 3rd row 2nd from the left with his head tilted almost diagonal also just an idea but you could for HQ models uses these orks http://www.ninjabread.co.uk/labels/Hybridz.html it looks like the creator of these models took the genstealer head cut off the mouth cut the head part (leaving the mouth) from the ork and then greenstuffed it together 
Just my 0.02 cents


----------



## Alariccantonain

Inquistor oculohell said:


> it looks like the creator of these models took the genstealer head cut off the mouth cut the head part (leaving the mouth) from the ork and then greenstuffed it together
> Just my 0.02 cents


I did it for Runtherz and Bolokh (see page 8 of this thread :grin. There will be some Kommandos Hybridz like this.

Green stuff not necessary.


----------



## Alariccantonain

Some *Killa Kans* :


----------



## Alariccantonain

Some WIP :
Cause I paint some Marines...


----------



## Ahraemane

Awesome!
+rep from me!

Here are my lovlies. Please click on the link to help them grow big and strong.
http://www.heresy-online.net/daemons/adoptables/15944-ghargatuloth.htm


----------



## Skull Harvester

simply awe inspiring man! Just wow, incredible talent!


----------



## Alariccantonain

*Zybrid Kommandos*. 










*Second génération' Zybrid Nobz*.


----------



## Viscount Vash

A magnificent thread and army.

Wow factor with every post you make.


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE

haha i like these! gw should definatley bring them back


----------



## Alariccantonain

Wow, you gave me the Insignia of the Artisan !
Many thanks ! It's an honour !


----------



## Alariccantonain

A Zybrid Dread of the Genestealork Kulte.


----------



## dirty-dog-

now that is amazing, i have to take my hat off to you, your conversion work is just simply amazing,

i will give you rep if i can, but if not you certainly deserve it,

kudos to ya and cant wait to see more.


----------



## Maximillan Von Thadd

Wow. Just awesome.


----------



## Alariccantonain

Ze Medic Sharkut'. It will be played as Grotsnik.










I put up this figure with a mix of four different designs. 
WIP :


































My blog :
http://alariccantonain.canalblog.com/


----------



## Viscount Vash

As always pure win. 
I love this army so much its starting to worry me.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

What he said. These are ridiculously good, and I find myself being sucked in... eep!


----------



## Horacus

such and...EPIC WIN


----------



## Alariccantonain

A Deluxe Kustom Zybrid Killer Kan :
























The Forge World's Ork Robot, with a flamer.


----------



## Alariccantonain

WIP :

Some *"Controlled Tyranids Warriors "*, they will count as Killer Kans.


























There will be connexions between tyranid heads and Gretchins, with Guitar cords.


----------



## Holmstrom

If it's one thing I'd like to gun down in a hail of heavy bolter fire, it'd be those things...which is a good thing. Excellent work, Alariccantonain. Those models look awesome.


----------



## predetor2u52

Nice job i think they look amazingly deadly :biggrin:


----------



## Alariccantonain

Some Medical experimentations, played as Killer Kans:





































More detailled pictures on my blog :
http://alariccantonain.canalblog.com/archives/2010/12/01/19758415.html


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

I missed this thread; I'm happy it's back.

As always, your work is both inspirational and of astounding quality.  Keep it up!


----------



## Frankelshtein

INTERNET HIGH-FIVE!!!

But yeah... seriously good. Love this thread.


----------



## Grins1878

Freebooterz thats the one, compilation was the human cult! lol

Mate, those conversions are stunning! Same goes for the painting, absolutely love em 

Rep en route!


----------



## notsoevil

I've been simply amazed this entire thread, but the Killer Kans really threw me over the top. The little fella with the gubbins from his head to the nid's head .. inspired.

Amazing army!


----------



## Alariccantonain

A teaser about my participation in the Konkour dé Kouzes.


----------



## Cypher871

Top stuff mate, Nids and Orks...can't help thinking you should call them...NORKS!!! :shok: :biggrin:


----------



## Alariccantonain

I have finished it today :










































Count-as Mega-dred.


----------



## Parasyte

The patience to paint that...... how?


----------



## Evil beaver2

Holy shit! I dont even want to know what that thing was before it was "kustomized".
Like all your work, that thing is incredible, I dont know how you can convert and paint this many models to such a high standard. +rep to you whenever I get the opportunity.


----------



## Dal-the-Heretic

whats the rules for them. Ork player myself


----------



## Midge913

I just went through your whole thread I am seriously impressed. Between the conversions, excellent paint jobs you have an amry to be very proud of.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

This thing is impressive, are those starship trooper bug legs i see?


----------



## piemaster

C'est fantastique!

Truly amazing work! Excellent imagination and effort has gone into this. Love the Stompa with the tusks. Excellent work.


----------



## Alariccantonain

Many thanks for comments !

Yes, legs are from Starship Troopers Bugs.










Sorry, it's in french.


----------



## shaantitus

Stunning. Some of the most original and inspired converting i have ever seen. Great concept beautifully executed. Amazing work on the mega dread stand-in, both with regards painting and the conversion. Words fail me.


----------



## Alariccantonain

Many thanks for your comments and private messages! I will continue in this way...

I wrote some history for the Genestealork Kult, but because my english level is not very good, I made it in french. You could find it on my blog, where it can be automatically translated by one "clic" in a lot of langages (Google tool). Here :
http://alariccantonain.canalblog.com/archives/40k___orks___kulte_genestealork/index.html

I will post some pictures of Goff and Death Skullz Orks soon, with Big Bosses and alternative Boyz with scorchas (very cool, you will see).


----------



## Alariccantonain

I added a 360 degrees video about this monster and his rider on my blog. It's my first miniature's video, so be cool !  

http://alariccantonain.canalblog.com/archives/2011/03/05/20448146.html

There's a tutorial which shows how I made this video, with cheap methods :

http://alariccantonain.canalblog.com/archives/2011/03/05/20552914.html

I must perfect the pict-capture technic, perhaps with a picture by picture capture. To continue...


----------



## TheReverend

these are awesome! And the paint job is excellent!


----------



## Alariccantonain

The Bogdanork Brothers, two genius of the Kult, brains' experimentators.


















History and alternative rules on my blog. Here :
http://alariccantonain.canalblog.com/archives/2011/03/06/20563565.html


----------



## Alariccantonain

*Kaptain Ardias and the Ultranobz :*


















All their story on my blog :
http://alariccantonain.canalblog.com/archives/2011/03/08/20580957.html


----------



## Midge913

Nice use of the force weapon from the BA Dread kit mate, really looks nice orkified. Excellent work as always!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

Droooool. How you ever find time for this consistent level of amazing work, and at such quantity, is beyond me.

As always, magnificent work. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alariccantonain

*Looted Carnifex x4. *










































More blabla on my blog (with translation)
http://alariccantonain.canalblog.com/archives/2011/06/21/21455661.html


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Awesome. I'm planning on doing a looted fex for my lootas later on, but i want to hollow it out and remove all the fleshy parts, just leaving the exoskeleton with pistons filling in the joints. I'm going to hollow the chest cavity and have a grot driving the thing from inside.

I'm always consistently impressed with these, nice work. +rep


----------



## johnbriner

Amazing collections, Allariccantonain! I want some of that. Such stuffs same as yours is intensely awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alariccantonain

Death Skullz of the Kult.


----------



## shaantitus

Holy shit, those carnifexes are wizzard. Good to see it is not all about the big items, plenty of boyz too. Fine work as allways.


----------



## Alariccantonain

One dred and some Killa Kans. 
Death Skullz Power !


----------



## Something Yellow

I went through your entire thread today... Wow


----------



## Alariccantonain

Some Death Skullz' Kopterz.


----------



## Alariccantonain

Hi all !

I come back with some painting job on the Kult Genestealork' separatists : the Death Skullz.

No blue planes ? Oh hell yes !!!

A "Home made" Chassa-Bomba :

















And a Burna-Bommer, painted yesterday:








More pictures on my blog.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Excellent work on the rust and chipping.

However, the plating on the wheels of the Chassa-bomba looks too clean compared to the rest of the model.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Awesome army, love the idea.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I've just gone through the whole thread. And I am simultaneously humbled and inspired by what I've just seen and read. I hope one day to develop that level of skill to apply to my own orks.

+rep.


----------



## odinsgrandson

Yep, these still rock.


----------



## Chaosftw

This army is mind boggling. I think this is one of the coolest armies I have seen in quite some time!

+rep

PLEASE keep posting!


----------



## Alariccantonain

The third plane : a Blitza Bommer.
































From a fighter model. Modified some years ago, and new bitz added.


----------



## Midge913

Superb work man!


----------



## Alariccantonain

The last one, a Dakkajet :


















































More dakka.


----------



## dirty-dog-

love the base plate on the last one, just for those emergency landings i geuss?

i would love to see a bionic harriden for this army, but i dont know how well it would fit.

but once again, you dont cease to amaze me with your imaginative skill. by the way, what do you think of the fighta bommer kits? worth it or is it better converting your own?


----------



## Alariccantonain

The bommer kit is really great to have an ork plane quickly, but it's too clean in compairison to trukk and other vehicles.

I take equal pleasure to paint these four bommers. They make a cool group.

Controled Harridan, I think about that... I got the beast, and the bitz !


----------



## Midge913

Alariccantonain said:


> Controled Harridan, I think about that... I got the beast, and the bitz !


I would love to see that!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Those are some Orky planes. 

I bought the bommer kit some weeks ago with the idea of later picking up two model airplane kits to make each version. Still looking, but this is some good inspiration.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Between this and DOW2 retribution, I really want an ork army.


----------

